# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Tapete para cartas

## Hocicos

Necesito un tapete para cartas, he visto este en tiendamagia:
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1585
Pero pone close-up, y no se.
mis dudas son:
¿Es bueno para hacer florituras y trucos con cartas?
¿Es lo sufiencetemente grande como para que quepa toda la baraja extendida?

Gracias.

----------


## Eloi

Un tapete cualquiera va bien.

Compratelo negro, de felpa.

----------


## Hocicos

el del enlace que he puesto ahí va bien?
Duran para toda la vida de verdad?

----------


## sertxos83

por la forma y elacolchado no tiene pinta de ser para cartomagia, debe ser para cosas con monedas u ootros objetos

----------


## Hocicos

okis, gracias. Buscare en otros sitios.

----------


## magojuanillo

yo tengo uno de esos,es el que tengo en casa (cuando salgo llevo uno mas pequeño) , y la verdad es que esta muy bien. 8)

----------


## Felipe

No busques en otros sitios. Para cartomagia es perfecto.

----------


## Lucas Moobob

yo uso ese!  y es perfecto, se ensucia poco y es facilmente lavable.

----------


## shark

> Un tapete cualquiera va bien.
> 
> Compratelo negro, de felpa.


discrepo, la felpa es una mierda.

----------


## ignoto

Yo prefiero el terciopelo de seda pegado sobre caucho (goma eva).

----------


## hawyn yaur

volvineo al tema.. yo tengo ese y:

-es perfecto para cartas ( mejor el profesional pero es muy caro)
- es suficientemente grande para extender la baraja( el profesional es mas pequeño y mucho mas caro)
resumen: simplemente perfecto.


saludos.

----------


## shark

> Yo prefiero el terciopelo de seda pegado sobre caucho (goma eva).


que es el que tengo yo  8-)

----------


## popt

> ... ( mejor el profesional pero es muy caro)


Sinceramente, tengo los dos y el profesional no me gusta nada.

La calidad del profesional es muy buena, está claro que aguanta los líquidos y que se puede lavar fácilmente... pero la superficie es malísima, no es nada mullida, cuesta coger la baraja o una sola carta.

Supongo que habrá a quien le guste, a mí me resulta incómodo.

Saludos.

----------


## hawyn yaur

es es verdad, para recojer la cinta se me desmonta toda   :Oops:

----------


## halexx

Hola buenas, 

¿Dónde puedo conseguir un tapete de terciopelo de seda?



Muchas gracias!!!!


Un saludoo

----------


## swaze

yo de momento ando con el típico tapete verde que venden en el corte ingles, pero hace ya tiempo que estoy deseando comprarme el mismo que has mirado tu

----------


## ckyouhaggard

yo sigo siendo casero y lo mas barato que puedo jeje, tengo 2 tapetes que vendian en los 0'60 (chinos, moros etc...) cosidos de manera que no se noten las costuras, y me van muuy bién.

Se me olvidaba, el juego completo de baraja de poker(nada de marca, ni mucho menos), dados de poker y el tapete, todo por 1'25 €!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Yo tengo ese, y lo uso para cartomagia, y va muy bien.

P.D: ¿Alguien me podria decir como lo puedo lavar sin estropearlo?

Gracias, y saludos! :D

----------


## halexx

Amí me trajeron ayer ya porfin, el tapete de la orla de ases, y la verdad que aparte de bonito, es una maravilla haces cosas con elll,,,,



Os lo recomiendo, o parecidoo,, un saludoo :o  :o

----------


## ckyouhaggard

Un tapete se puede pintar de alguna manera :Confused:

----------


## Ezio

a qule le llamas caucho...sera al go como goma negra para zapatos o sera gomaespuma o foami?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

SI ALGO SIMILAR ES, es como un corcho, pero mas duro.

----------

